
Retina Images in Webkit - kreutz
http://coderwall.com/p/ikfb0q
======
shasty
I really dont like this notion of developers catering to Apple's capricious
DPI choices which will be device dependent.

I love Apple products, but I dont see anyone getting on this bandwagon in a
serious way unless there is an industry standard. You dont just force
producers to provide modified images because you release one new device or
even 3.

This is a total Antipattern that Apple in the end will regret.

